# What works for me...



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

I have had IBS D for 12 years. It was triggered by coffee. I got a coffee pot for a gift and about a week after using it and drinking too much coffee I started getting panic attacks and developed anxiety disorder. After one trip to the bank where I almost didn't make it home with D. I was STUCK in this worrying loop of what happens if that happens again. I soon learned all public bathrooms. I cut out coffee and still had the anxiety disorder but it was milder. I was afraid to tell anyone about what was going on with me.. This was in the early 80's and as I asked around & I found a friend with the same condition.. I was not alone in my suffering.When my Mom passed away I wanted to find my birthmom and petitioned the PA courts and found my birthmom who gave me away so many years ago for adoption... With that I find my family history is loaded with IBS D and Anxiety disorder. Then for years I had D it would happen anytime, at the mall or TGIFridays, supermarket. Then at home I too had really painful D. Soo many times right after dinner I was off to the bathroom suffering with painful D.About a month ago I found this very website and read and read and found sooo much comfort in other people out in this world just like me. I decided from reading other posts to go to a GI doctor. I did and had a colonocopy and was told I have IBS D and was given Donnatal a antispasmodic and told to go to my regular doctor to get on a anxiety medication. Well I tried a few antidepressants and they all made me too tired and then was given Buspar it is for anxiety disorder but is not a antidepressant. Well I can say the Buspar is wonderful for my anxiety. I don't get any of the side effects I got from antidepressants and the Antispasmodic was a blessing I have not have painful D in over 2 weeks and feel the best I have felt mentally and physically in over 12 years.Whoever made this site I give you my thanks, Bravo!!! and all of the people who post here thank you. Your are helping people like me get help who suffered unnecessarily for years. If you are suffering find a way to get to a GI doctor and get a proper diagnoses and treatment. I did and I am symptom free. I do have flare up when I am under heavy stress but D once a month is better then D 3 times a day like I was having.Keep you chin up! Take Care,Robin


----------

